

Work Advice: More questions about whether employers’ demands are legal - petethomas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/atwork-advice-more-questions-about-whether-employers-demands-are-legal/2015/02/19/2beabc02-ad60-11e4-9c91-e9d2f9fde644_story.html

======
clonardo
FLSA is an interestingly-outdated animal. Basically anyone in a white-collar
job gets an "executive" exemption. See: anyone working in financial services.

Meanwhile, in areas like retail, workers' lives are notoriously made difficult
by unpredictable and arbitrary scheduling. So you're a part-time salesperson
at Best Buy? Here's the 21 total hours you'll be working next week, spread out
over 7 days because we need to cover little gaps here and there.

For better or worse, worker protection in the US is an illusion.

